# TrueCrypt on Mac OS X - how to mount volume from non-admin account



## skthana (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello,
I'm a longtime PC user switching to Mac. I've used TC on WinXP with great results, but now that I'm trying to set it up on my Mac, I've run into an issue. I have posted my questions to the TC Forum, but I've received no response.

I've created an encrypted partition on the main drive. I can mount it from my admin account, but not from my daily-use non-admin account. The only fix I'd found through searches was to enable the root account & use visudo to add the following line to the sudo file:

username ALL=/applications/TrueCrypt.app/Contents/MacOS/TrueCrypt --core-service NOPASSWD

This did not fix the problem. 

I have two pressing questions:

1. Is there any other way I can set things up so that I can access my encrypted volume from my standard account?

2. [Given that I suspect the answer to (1) is No] How can I permanently de-crypt my encrypted partition so that I can remove TrueCrypt & find another solution? I've looked through the TC documentation & couldn't find these instructions for Mac OS X, only for Windows.

Many thanks in advance.
ST


----------



## skthana (Nov 13, 2008)

Resolved - at least #2. Apple Support walked me through removing the partition in Disk Utility. I'll be removing the change I'd made in visudo, disabling the root account, and I plan to just use Keychain & perhaps the simple encryption provided by Disk Utility. Should be enough for my needs.
This thread can be closed.


----------

